# Loss Leader in Golden Retriever Rescue



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I do not, personally, know this person but she was a true leader in Golden Retriever Rescue - both nationally and in NYS.

*From the Golden Retriever Rescue of Central NY*

Our GRRCNY family is deeply saddened to inform you, that Carol Allen, our president and one of our rescue's founding members unexpectedly passed away on Monday, May 30th at her family camp in Upstate New York. Carol will be remembered as a kind and generous person who truly loved our breed.

Carol was an incredible advocate for golden retriever rescue as Chairman of GRCA's National Rescue Committee for over 13 years, retiring this past spring and as a founding member and president of the Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York. Carol also gave guidance and advice to the Golden Retriever Foundation (GRF) for the April Fund, as well as the Rescue and Cotton Fund.
The April Fund is intended to help rescue groups defray veterinary expenses for a golden with extraordinary treatments or procedures. To read more about the April Fund, click here: GRF-April Fund .
Those wishing to remember Carol with a donation may either donate to: 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York through our donations page at : Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York , or by sending a check to: GRRCNY Inc., PO Box 735, Jamesville, NY 13078, indicating the donation is in Carol’s memory.
Donations may also be made in Carol’s memory to the GRF's April fund at Donate Today . You may donate with a credit card on-line or download a printed form in a word doc or pdf format to send in a check. Acknowledgements should be sent to Sallie Lennox, P O Box 388, Jamesville, NY 13078.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this sad news, I know she will be missed.


----------

